# 2 Dish 500s on my roof Why?



## hevnbnd (Dec 22, 2005)

Ok I have two dish 500s on my roof one has one cable going into a dp34 and the other has two cables going into the dp34. They have Dish Pro LNBFs on them. Why would I need two dish 500s? What is the function of the dp34? 

Thanks for the input. Reason I ask is I am getting dish setup at my house hopefully on Monday and they just have one Dish 1000 going into a 622 and a 211 and possibly a 311.


----------



## R_Childress (Jan 4, 2006)

Probably to receive three sat locations 119,110, and one of the other sats depending on your services. The switch just changes from one feed to the other.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Yup, when I had Dish come out to add my second dish for locals, the installer used a full Dish 500 with both LNBFs to pick up 148. So only one of the LNBFs was hooked up to the system.


----------



## hevnbnd (Dec 22, 2005)

So why did he use both lnbfs to pick up 148 instead of just one?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

The dish with two wires are probably for 110/119, the other dish with one wire is for only one location. Check your setup, it will tell you where else you are looking.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

hevnbnd said:


> So why did he use both lnbfs to pick up 148 instead of just one?


Technically he used just one of the LNBFs to pick up 148. The other is just sitting there staring off into space.


----------



## hevnbnd (Dec 22, 2005)

So how do I figure out what the dishs are pointing at? We don't have locals in hd, but we do have them available??


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Should be on your 'check switch' screen.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Got a compass?

110 is at 205°
119 is at 217°

61.5 is at 190°

129 is at 229°

trying to get 3 orbital locations on one dish is a compromise at best.
It's always better to have a dish pointing at one bird whenever possible.


----------



## hevnbnd (Dec 22, 2005)

So If I was doing the install my self. Would one dish sufice?


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

hevnbnd said:


> So If I was doing the install my self. Would one dish sufice?


Well since your in a HD forum I would assume you want HD content.

I don't know how far you are from Little rock but I know their locals are on the 129 bird requiring either a dish 1000 or 2 dish antennas.

HD content requires 3 orbital locations. 110, 119, and 129 or 61.5 with 61.5 being the prefered location.

You being 500 miles west of me may get better results with 129 but I didn't have very good luck.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Depends what you want from programing and what sats you are looking at. I have PlatinumHD with locals in the northeast and look at 110/119 and 61.5. Person wanting the same in the area in Los Angeles would want 110/119 and 129. I was on with someone in Wash DC, he wanted HD with Locals and Italian channels and wanted 110/119/121 and 61.5.


----------



## hevnbnd (Dec 22, 2005)

Ok let me be more specific. Not wanting HD channels however wanting locals through dish.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

With a 622 and 211 unless you can get HD locals through dish, don't know why you'd want those two. Depends mostly where your locals are, you haven't said where yet.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

Looks like your close to Ft Smith.
All you need is a Dish 500 pointing at 110/119.


----------



## hevnbnd (Dec 22, 2005)

I have hd setup going in here in Russellville, AR on Monday. I have a condo in Bella Vista, AR that I am thinking of buying another dish and maybe a 311 to go in and would like to set up my self. I would have dish do it but since I am an existing customer I believe I would have to pay for the install. So Trying to figure out the procedure. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Have you checked into DishMover. Usually give you what you need for current programing and not costs too much. With HD and locals could save yourself well over $100 on equiptment alone.


----------



## hevnbnd (Dec 22, 2005)

I am not moving I have two houses. So I will need service x2. I can get the dish and possibly the reciever for free. Just don't want to pay dish to install it on my second house.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Still not sure where your locals are, if you are putting the 311 at the new house, one dish (500 for 110/119) my be good enough. Depends on which sat location your locals are on.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

garys said:


> Still not sure where your locals are, if you are putting the 311 at the new house, one dish (500 for 110/119) my be good enough. Depends on which sat location your locals are on.


His Russelville home would get the locals from Ft Smith which are on Echo 10 (110)

The bella Vista home I havent a clue since it's right on the northern border of Akansas/Missouri.

If he just took one of his receiver to the condo when he is up there he could possibly still get the Ft. Smith locals if the spotbeam covers it.


----------



## hevnbnd (Dec 22, 2005)

Well I called Dish and they said that I would need to connect to 110/119 for sd tv and my locals. Does this sound correct?


----------



## kckucera (Aug 1, 2005)

hevnbnd said:


> So If I was doing the install my self. Would one dish sufice?


I have 2 500s as well, one pointed at 61.5 for VOOM, Locals etc and the other for 110 and 119. If you intend to upgrade to a 622 or 211 you will want to keep them both. I am holding my 921 till it dies since my projector is a Panny with HDMI and the 622 is still giving HDMI grief. Hope this helps.
Ken


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

hevnbnd said:


> Well I called Dish and they said that I would need to connect to 110/119 for sd tv and my locals. Does this sound correct?


Would hope they get it right. It is just a matter of which Sat your locals are on.


----------



## whatchel1 (Jan 11, 2006)

garys said:


> Would hope they get it right. It is just a matter of which Sat your locals are on.


He can find his locals on.
http://www.dishchannelchart.com/


----------



## hevnbnd (Dec 22, 2005)

cool thanks for the info. Any sites on installing these dishes? Just not sure on getting it lined up right. Compass should get me in the right direction, but how do i figure elevation?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

hevnbnd said:


> cool thanks for the info. Any sites on installing these dishes? Just not sure on getting it lined up right. Compass should get me in the right direction, but how do i figure elevation?


Basic instructions come with the dish.

What you're ignoring is the fact that Dish is going to want to install this for you as a separate account. The terms and conditions that apply come from section 1 paragraph F:



Dish Residential Agreement said:


> If you desire to receive Services at two different residential locations, you must open a separate account for each location. You agree that you will not directly or indirectly use a single account for the purpose of authorizing Services for multiple DISH Network receivers that are not all located in the same residence and connected to your same land-based telephone line.


----------



## hevnbnd (Dec 22, 2005)

harsh said:


> Basic instructions come with the dish.
> 
> What you're ignoring is the fact that Dish is going to want to install this for you as a separate account. The terms and conditions that apply come from section 1 paragraph F:


What you are doing is making actuations without READING the entire post! As stated before:

"I am not moving I have two houses. So I will need service x2. I can get the dish and possibly the reciever for free. Just don't want to pay dish to install it on my second house"

I know I will need two accounts. HOWEVER dish will NOT do a free install on the second since i will NOT be a new customer but an existing one!

THANKS FOR YOUR HELP HARSH


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Included on all receivers, though at different spots. You can do this on your current reciever, when you go to setup the dish prior to mounting it, Go to point dish screen. If there is a place for the zip code put it in and select the proper type of dish. If not there, look for 'Peak Angles' button on the point dish screen. Once the zip code is put in, you will see the numbers you need to set the particular dish to. That is your getting started numbers, do not tighten down the dish when you first hang it, leave it loose enough to move but tight enoungh it won't stay where you leave it on a calm day. Then using the point dish screen, you adjust the dish angles to get signal peaked, the receiver gives off a varying tone so you can tell you are getting a better signal. With a dish 500 you will have to switch back and forth between 119 and 110. It is usually better to use non-spot beamed transponder, usually 11 or 12 is good. Once you get the highest signal you think is possible, tighten the dish down - usually adds a couple of points High 90's low 100's should be good enough on your first try. Good Luck.


----------



## cosmo (Mar 3, 2005)

on Dish 129 and 61.5 are the same,
in the north east (im in nyc) 129 is very hard to keep a signal on so they use a second dish aimed at 61.5..

ive seen the dish 1000s here but also the 2 dish set up. i geuss if the 129 wont hold a signal they give you the 61.5


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Disreguard Cosmo's post. Hevnbnd is hooking up sd receiver and only wants 119/110.


----------



## hevnbnd (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks Garys. That should take care of it. Will give it a shot in a week or so. Thanks again.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

hevnbnd said:


> What you are doing is making actuations without READING the entire post! As stated before:


Sorry, I didn't catch the earlier post(s). Somehow I thought you had hijacked someone else's thread that started out about why someone needed two dishes and ended up about a self-install at a different address.


----------



## sNEIRBO (Jul 23, 2006)

hevnbnd said:


> I am not moving I have two houses. So I will need service x2. I can get the dish and possibly the reciever for free. Just don't want to pay dish to install it on my second house.


Will there be someone at both houses at the same time? Do you need a new receiver for the second location, or could you just take one receiver back and forth? I used to have a cottage in northern Michigan, I installed a dish on the cottage then took my 522 receiver from home up there on the weekends, and brought it back home during the week. I would pull the Detroit Locals in while up north because that's what the machine was programmed for.


----------



## hevnbnd (Dec 22, 2005)

harsh said:


> Sorry, I didn't catch the earlier post(s). Somehow I thought you had hijacked someone else's thread that started out about why someone needed two dishes and ended up about a self-install at a different address.


Sorry for snapping off. It was a little after 3am and I was very tired... Dish is not installed. Yahoo. Working good too.

sNEIRBO-

It is against Dish's policy to have a reciever at both location with one account. You would need a second account at the second house.


----------

